# Textilis vs exasperatus vs joanjohnsonae



## pack-rat (Aug 2, 2010)

Recently I have been looking at the online fish retailers and have seen a few names used almost interchangeably. Are these the same fish? In the forum profiles I have found two very different species descriptions. I have compared the photos but species with the 'same' designation on different sites don't appear to look alike to me. I know that cichlids get reclassified from time to time, and that some names are more informal, but it is hard to research ahead of purchasing if you can't tell for sure what species you are talking about :-?

The names I am trying to understand and separate are:

Labidochromis textilis
Melanochromis joanjohnsonae
Melanochromis exasperatus
Red Exasperatus
Textilus

Thanks.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

this may help a little. 

http://www.african-cichlid.com/Joanjohnsonae.htm


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

FWIW

Currently Labidochromis joanjohnsonae. Taxonomic history:
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Labidochromis joanjohnsonae, 1974
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Labidochromis textilis, 1975
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Pseudotropheus joanjohnsonae, 1976
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Melanochromis exasperatus, 1976
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Melanochromis joanjohnsonae, 1980


----------



## pack-rat (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info and the link. But I'm still confused.

In the profiles there are two species with very different descriptions but names within this confusing group. They are Labidochromis textilus and Melanochromis joanjohnsonae. Is it generally agreed that these are unique and separate species? If so, how can I determine which is being offered for sale when not everyone in the industry appears to be using the same nomenclature?

Thanks.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

They're unique. I keep the joanjohnsonae, and I like them. Medium aggression fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The reshuffling of the melanochromis group happened not too long ago and Cichlid-forum is in the process of making the necessary updates. But even when that occurs you will find that scientists do not all agree and vendors will always be in various stages of conformance with scientific names. :thumb:


----------

